# Alfie, 8 week old Staff



## jason29 (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Sakura-Chan (Aug 3, 2010)

He's adorable :001_wub: 

He looks so much like my boyfriend's dog, Bella. She has the little black 'eyebrows' too. Very sweet.


----------



## jason29 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks he is adorable but very boisterous lol, i think he is going to end up been quite big.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

he is totally precious


----------



## cherry (Jan 5, 2010)

What a little beauty, you are going to have lots of fun with this one!!


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

He's gorgeous.

I used to have a big red staffie. He was funny as yet very protective when the kiddies were toddlers. He became a PAT dog and loved every minute of it.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

gorgeous puppy :thumbup:


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Surely one of the sweetest and smooth face pup I've ever seen!


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi

He's a cute little boy and lovely colour hope you have loads of fun together, we get Lila in Oct can't wait, hope to share news and pics in future :thumbup:


----------

